# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Neolentinus lepideus

## Azuer

Hola a todos.

Aquí os subo las fotos hechas el pasado día 28 de una seta bastante rara (yo es la segunda vez que la encuentro) que crece en tocón de pino, donde produce una podredumbre parda, lo que separa las especies del género _Neolentinus_ de las del género _Lentinus_ que causan podredumbre blanca.

_Neolentinus lepideus_ es fácil de identificar "in situ", gracias a sus colores blanquecinos, la cutícula cubierta de grandes escamas, el pie cubierto también de escamas y sus láminas con el borde aserrado.

Saludos.

----------

